# [V-T] Modifiziertes Amilo XI 1546/Alienware



## Freaky22 (6. Juli 2010)

Servus habe hier nun mein 4 Jahre altes Fujitsu Siemens Amilo XI abzugeben mit folgenden Daten: 

as AMILO Xi 1546/1547 bietet Leistung und Anschlussvielfalt satt und öffnet Ihnen so die Pforten in die Multimediawelt. In Kombination mit der integrierten ATI Mobility™ RADEON® X1800 Grafikkarte garantiert Ihnen das 17 Zoll großes LCD Display mit CrystalView-Technologie immer beste Bildqualität – egal ob Sie sich Filme ansehen, die Bilder Ihrer letzten Urlaubsreise betrachten oder die neuesten Spiele spielen.
Dank S-Video Ausgang, DVI-I-, IEEE 1394- und SPDIF-Anschluss, integrierter in Bluetooth- und 4 USB 2.0 Schnittstellen können Sie all Ihre digitalen Peripheriegeräte ganz bequem an das AMILO Xi 1546/1547 anschließen. Die „Silent Mode“ Funktion des AMILO Xi 1546/1547 reduziert die Lüftergeräusche und erhöht gemeinsam mit der Fernbedienung zusätzlich den Bedienungskomfort – für ein unvergleichbares Multimedia-Erlebnis. 

    * Breitbild-Bildschirm: 43,2cm 17 Zoll TFT, Auflösung: 1440 x 900 ( WXGA+ ) Crystal View
    * Intel® Centrino Duo T7200  2.0 GHz ( Dual-Core )
*    * 4096 MB DDR2 SDRAM*
    * 1* 120 GB Serial ATA-150 - 5400rpm Festplatten (RAID Level: RAID 0, RAID 1)
    * DVD±RW (+R Double Layer) - entfernbares Plug-in-Modul
    ** Grafikkarte: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3650 256 MB RAM*
    * Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, 10/100/1000 MBit/s Gigabit Ethernet, 56K V.92 Modem, Bluetooth
    * Kartenleser: SD Memory Card, Memory Stick, Memory Stick PRO, MultiMediaCard
    * Soundkarte 7.1 SPDIF  Lautsprecher & Mikrofon
    * mit internationaler Tastatur ( deutsche Aufkleber liegen kostenlos bei ),
      Touchpad, Integrierte numerische Tastatur
    * Schnittstellen:
      1 x IEEE1394 Firewire
      4 x USB 1 x S-Video out
      1 x ExpressCard Slot (34/54mm)
      1 x Cardreader (SD/MMC/MS/MSpro)
      1 x DVI-D
      1 x Kopfhörerausgang
      1 x Mikrofonausgang
      1 x Line-In
    * Gebrauchter Lithium-Ionen Akku: Hält evtl. noch ne Stunde
    * Breite : 40,8 cm Tiefe : 28,9 cm Höhe : 4,2 cm
    * Gewicht 4,0 kg

Besonderheiten

ATI Radeon Mobility HD 3650 mit 256 MB RAM
angepasste Kühler für die Grafikkarte
Alienwarebios draufgespielt damit die Grafikkarte und 3 GB RAM laufen.

Mängel
Manchmal springt die Lüfterstdeuerung nicht von alleine an. D.h. nach 5 Min. müsste man den PC neustarten damit die Kühlung anspring. Fehler tritt eher sporadisch auf.
Manchmal beim Kaltstart piepst das Book und will nicht booten. Aber auch dies lässt sich mit einem nochmaligen Start ohne Probleme beheben. Das Problem tritt auch nur sporadisch auf und wenn keine USB Geräte angeschlossen sind so gut wie nie.
Netzteil wurde ersetzt.
Da das Book 4 Jahre alt ist hat es auch entsprechende Abnutzungserscheinungen sowohl an den Handballen, als auch auf dem Displayrücken diverse Kratzer.

Sonst läut das Book nach wie vor noch einwandfrei ohne Fehler. Die Mängelhaftung ist aber wegen Privatverkauf ausgeschlossen. Bei Bedarf wäre ich zu einer Funktionsgarantie bereit.

VHB: 300€ 

Bilder folgen noch

http://www.bilderkiste.com/bk4c342dbb02fe5_1_bilderkiste.com_-_Dein_bilder_Host_.html
http://www.bilderkiste.com/bk4c342de3572e0_1_bilderkiste.com_-_Dein_bilder_Host_.html
http://www.bilderkiste.com/bk4c342e1396a73_1_bilderkiste.com_-_Dein_bilder_Host_.html


----------



## lancelotti (10. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Hast ne PN.

Gruß
lancelotti


----------

